# chroot fallito, /sbin/lilo... sistema non avviabile

## Realnot

Salve a tutti, l'altro giorno mi è venuta la brillante idea di montare windows xp, dopo aver montato un sistema linux, di conseguenza inserisco il cd e mi compare la schermata delle partizioni, il sistema mi dice che le partizioni sono troppe e per installarlo dovevo eliminarne qualcuna... così elimino la swap, consapevole che dopo l'installazione di windows, in 5 minuti avrei rimesso a posto tutto con un semplice cfdisk, un chroot ed un nano -w su /etc/lilo.conf per fine poi con un /sbin/lilo...

Ma le cose non vanno sempre nel verso giusto, specialmente quando si è da root e le persone inesperte come me a causa di disattenzioni possono sbagliare a digitare qualcosa, oggi ho inserito il mio bel cd di gentoo, ho fatto il chroot senza montare i dischi, ed inizio a scrivere il mio lilo.conf, salvo e do /sbin/lilo

(chroot) livecd / # /sbin/lilo

bash: /sbin/lilo: No such file or directory

Di conseguenza inizio a preoccuparmi, consapevolo che quel comando è assolutamente necesseario per sovrascrivere la merda che windows ha settato nell'mbr... ritorniamo indietro di un paio di passi, mi accorgo che non avevo montato i dischi, di conseguenza riproviamo:

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

i comandi sono esatti il secondo ed il terzo vanno a gonfie vele il primo comando non può funzionare, perchè? perchè hda3 non è più gentoo quando ho installato windows ho cancellato la swap che stava in hda2, di conseguenza hda3 in cui c'è gentoo è scalato su hda2, hda3 c'è windows ed hda4 ora c'è la mia swap che prima stava in hda2, però mi sono accorto di questo fatto troppo tardi, infatti ad occhi chiusi conoscendo bene la mia tabella delle partizioni all'inizio di tutto questo casino avevo dato mkswap /dev/hda2 sulla partizione di linux credendo fosse la swap così ho rebootato il sistema, modificato i file system, montato i dischi effettutato il chroot.

dopo che ho effettuato il chroot e anche prima non mi sono accorto che non mi funzionavano alcuni comandi... l'emerge ad esempio

emerge lilo = bash: emerge: command not found

startkde = bash: command not found

startx = bash: command not found

 :Sad: 

forse sbaglio a fare il chroot? anche perchè non mi monta /proc e /dev:

(chroot) livecd / # mount  -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/proc does not exist

(chroot) livecd / # mount  -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/dev does not exist

quando faccio:

livecd  root # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash' No such file or directory

livecd  root # env-update

bash: env-update: command not found

livecd  root # source /etc/profile

livecd  root # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

Basta tutto qui, non mi viene in mente altro, qualcuno ha qualche idea su come risolvere?

Grazie per l'attenzione!

Realnot

----------

## randomaze

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> Basta tutto qui, non mi viene in mente altro, qualcuno ha qualche idea su come risolvere?
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione!

 

Prendi fiato.

Spegni il PC.

Riavvia con il live CD e fai attenzione a seguire *tutti* i passi nel giusto ordine.

Perchè da come descrivi il problema mi sa che hai fatto un pò di confusione tra quando eri nel chroot, quando eri fuori, quando non hai fatto il source /etc/profile (per impostare il prompt) e via dicendo  :Wink: 

----------

## Realnot

si hai ragione, dimentichiamo tutto, il problema è che non riesco a fare il chroot, monto i dischi come descritto sopra, ma quando vado a digitare: chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash, mi dice una cosa come: command not found...

ho dato un ls ad /mnt/gentoo non c'è la dir /bin... ci dovrebbe essere quella dir o sbaglio?

----------

## bender86

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> i comandi sono esatti il secondo ed il terzo vanno a gonfie vele il primo comando non può funzionare, perchè? perchè hda3 non è più gentoo quando ho installato windows ho cancellato la swap che stava in hda2, di conseguenza hda3 in cui c'è gentoo è scalato su hda2, hda3 c'è windows ed hda4 ora c'è la mia swap che prima stava in hda2, però mi sono accorto di questo fatto troppo tardi, infatti ad occhi chiusi conoscendo bene la mia tabella delle partizioni all'inizio di tutto questo casino avevo dato mkswap /dev/hda2 sulla partizione di linux credendo fosse la swap così ho rebootato il sistema, modificato i file system, montato i dischi effettutato il chroot.

 

Hai dato mkswap sul device con il filesystem / ? Spero di sbagliarmi, ma secondo me hai distrutto tutto.

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> ho dato un ls ad /mnt/gentoo non c'è la dir /bin... ci dovrebbe essere quella dir o sbaglio?

 

Dovrebbe sì. Ma sei sicuro di aver montato il device giusto? Non dice nessun errore? Risulta tra i filesystem montati? Che directory ci sono?

----------

## MajinJoko

ma quando monti la tua vecchia / in /mnt/gentoo, se prima di chrootarti dai

```
ls /mnt/gentoo/
```

cosa ti dice?

----------

## Realnot

uhm allora ho montato tutti i dischi correttamente

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': no such file or directory

la cartella /bin e stà nella dir principale, la vedo dando semplicemente un ls allora ho provato a copiarla:

livecd / # cp /bin /mnt/gentoo

cp: omitting directory 'bin'

allora mi sono spostato in

ivecd / # cd /mnt/gentoo

ed ho provato a creare la dir

ivecd / # mkdir /bin

mkdir: cannot create directory '/bin': Files exist

allora mi sono stupito, dando un ls non la vedo.. se do ls -a vedo le seguenti cartelle in /mnt/gentoo

. .. .links boot lost+found portage-latest.tar.bz2

ma nessuna traccia di /bin perchè allora gentoo mi dice che quella dir esiste già li dentro? Qualche altra idea? ma settando di nuovo il filesystem sulla partizione, perdo i dati? ovvero se io do: mke2fs -j /dev/hda2 perdo tutti i dati che ho in hda2?

----------

## bender86

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> allora mi sono spostato in
> 
> ivecd / # cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> ed ho provato a creare la dir
> ...

 

Cerchi di creare /bin, stai dicendo che la vuoi creare in /. Dovresti usare il comando mkdir /mnt/gentoo/bin.

Comunque

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> se do ls -a vedo le seguenti cartelle in /mnt/gentoo 
> 
> . .. .links boot lost+found portage-latest.tar.bz2

 

C'è solo questo?! Allora siamo quasi sicuri che hai piallato tutto: il disco è vuoto, e a meno di usare qualche recovery tool non credo ci sia molto da fare.

Eventualmente guarda cosa dice df -h /mnt/gentoo.

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> ma nessuna traccia di /bin perchè allora gentoo mi dice che quella dir esiste già li dentro? Qualche altra idea? ma settando di nuovo il filesystem sulla partizione, perdo i dati? ovvero se io do: mke2fs -j /dev/hda2 perdo tutti i dati che ho in hda2?

 

Sì. Meglio aspettare conferme, ma credo che tu lo abbia già fatto con il primo mkswap.

----------

## MajinJoko

Temo tu stia facendo un pò di confusione   :Smile: 

Una domanda:

se ti dice *Quote:*   

> livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': no such file or directory

 

sei sicuro che ti chrooti correttamente?

A mio modo di vedere, il chroot fallisce e tu rimani in ambiente livecd. Ciò spiegherebbe i tuoi seguenti problemi tra /bin e file esistenti.

Prova a controllare, ma secondo me non ti chroota nemmeno   :Confused: 

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora mi sono stupito, dando un ls non la vedo.. se do ls -a vedo le seguenti cartelle in /mnt/gentoo
> 
> . .. .links boot lost+found portage-latest.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Secondo me la tua vecchia / non esiste più, se questo è l'esatto contenuto che ti riporta ls. Che i files in / siano stati corrotti e ora hai tutto in lost+found? Quanto occupa la directory lost+found?

Comunque, giusto per essere ripetitivo, con solo quei file è impossibile chrootarsi nella tua /mnt/gentoo/

----------

## Realnot

si mi dice che /dev/hda size:184g used:226M avail:174g  use%:1% mounted on: /mnt/gentoo

quindi riemergo gentoo...

grazie di tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## bender86

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> si mi dice che /dev/hda size:184g used:226M avail:174g  use%:1% mounted on: /mnt/gentoo
> 
> quindi riemergo gentoo...
> 
> grazie di tutto ;)

 

Cavolo, l'hai presa bene!

Comunque, come mai dice /dev/hda e non /dev/hda2 ? 200 giga non sono un filo esagerati per il filesystem / ?

----------

## Realnot

si, mi sono sbagliato a scrivere, era hda2   :Smile: 

----------

